# Three BR Bargain in Wmsburg* Multiple 7/25 to 8/8 CheckINs* as little as $89/nite



## johnstonga (Jun 25, 2016)

*Governor's Green is Wyndham's newest resort in Williamsburg.
 Great Location convenient to major attractions, restaurants, shopping etc

 Here's link to resort's public rental website:
https://www.extraholidays.com/willia...nor-green.aspx 

 THREE BR, over 1,500 sq ft, sleeps a Max of TEN people.

 Check IN on:

--- Monday July 25 for Four nites for $356.....ie $89/nite;

--- Monday July 25 for Six nites for $594 .... ie $99/nite;

--- Friday July 29 for Seven nites for $693 ... ie $99/nite;

--- Sunday July 31 for Five nites for $475 ... ie $95/nite;

--- Monday Aug. 8 for Four nites for $396.....ie $99/nite

 ====
Want a smaller unit at VERY small price?

 Check out my other posts for a small One BR at Patriots Place:

July 3 -7 -- $99 for any 3 nites,  $109 for 4 nites; 
July 12+13+14 for $99
July 18+19+20+21 -- any 3 nites for $99; $109 for 4 nites; 
July 24-31> $234 for Full week .... or $49/nite with 3 nite minimum.*


----------



## johnstonga (Jul 3, 2016)

*7/2 Update >> All 3BR dates still open Plus more!*

*
All Three BR dates in Original Posts still available.

Plus additional Check-IN dates thru August 16th.

Partial Weeks and multiple check-in dates are possible..... send me your dates.

$99/nite or less with FOUR nite minimum.
*


----------



## chequon (Jul 5, 2016)

*Governors Green*

Sent you a pm


----------



## mysweetabbeyrose (Jul 18, 2016)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## darrius1st (Jul 20, 2016)

*Williamsburg*

Do you have any 2 or 3 bedrooms for 7/28-7/31


----------



## johnstonga (Jul 20, 2016)

*7/20 Update>> Only August units remain available*

*Three BR Bargain in Wmsburg* 
Here's update on AUGUST dates available as of July 20 

Governor's Green is Wyndham's newest resort in Williamsburg.
 Great Location convenient to major attractions, restaurants, shopping etc

 Here's link to resort's public rental website:
https://www.extraholidays.com/willia...nor-green.aspx 

 THREE BR, over 1,500 sq ft, sleeps a Max of TEN people.

 Check IN on:

 --- Monday Aug. 8 for Four nites for $396.....ie $99/nite ... LAST CALL

 --- Sunday August 14 for Seven nites for $649 ... ie $93/nite.*

* ====
Two family Get-Away!
How about Two 2BR units that connect to make a 4BR lock-out?

Check IN on Monday Aug 22 for Four nites at $74/nite!

That's $296 for each of the two units.
Must take both at this price.*

*====
Need Less? -- How about a Small One BR at Very small price!!

Check out my other posts for a small One BR at Patriots Place:

 July 28+29+30 -- 3 nites for only $99; 
 August 26 to Sept 10 -- Any 3 nites* for $99;  $199 full week.
         *Except Labor Day Weekend... $149/nite for 3 or fewer nites.*


----------

